# كود مكافحة الحريق العالمى Nfpa 2002 حصريا على الملتقى



## ابو البراء2007 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اسف على انقطاعى فترة عن الملتقى بسبب العمل وبحمد الله اقدم لكم استكمالا لموضوع هندسة مكافحة الحريق كود الحريق NFPA كاملا اصدر 2002 وهو جزء واحد موجود على هذا الرابط

اضغط هنا للتحميل

ونسالكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب


----------



## kmbs (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك جدا على مجهودك ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## مستشار (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس شآمي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد مشكور يا زميلي

لكن هل من موقع آخر ترفع عليه الملفات 

عدا الرابيد شير والميغا آبلوود

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (26 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو افادتي عن كيفية التحميل وهل الرابط يعمل ام لا


----------



## mkn (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الرجاء التحميل على رابط أخر


----------



## islam2a (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك على الكود


----------



## فرح ال (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engramy (29 أكتوبر 2007)

يجب تنزيل التول بار الخاص بالموقع
وبعدها يمكنك التحميل
مشكور على الكود


----------



## yusifarchi (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ الكريم 
شكرا علي المجهود وجزاك الله خير 
اذا امكن ان ترفع الملف علي موقع اخر غير ميجا ابلود وطبعا اكيد رابيد شير لان التحميل منها يتطلب اشتراك 
وشكرا


----------



## dod_wow2000 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن لو تكرمت تنزل الملف على أى موقع آخر غير الرابد شير والميجا أبلود لأنهم دائما فى مشاكل فى التعامل معهم. مع خالص الشكر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سدير عدنان (2 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيزعلى هذا الكود


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم, لا يسعنى إلا أن أدعوا لك في هذا الشهر الكريم على ما تقدمه لنا من عمل كريم
وجزاك الله كل خير
وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## عمووور المصري (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الغفير (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله عليك


----------



## أهل الحديث (15 يناير 2009)

National Fire Codes Electronic Edition Complete, 2002
*by:* NFPA 

INTRODUCTION
This National Fire Codes Electronic Edition (NFCSSEE) including keyword searching and hypertext linking. 

NFPA 1 Fire Prevention Code 2000 Edition
NFPA 10 Standard for Portable Fire Extinguishers 2002 Edition
NFPA 11 Standard for Low-, Medium-, and High-Expansion Foam 2002 Edition
NFPA 11A Standard for Medium- and High-Expansion Foam Systems 1999 Edition
NFPA 12 Standard on Carbon Dioxide Extinguishing Systems 2000 Edition
NFPA 12A Standard on Halon 1301 Fire Extinguishing Systems 1997 Edition
NFPA 13 Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 13D Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems in One- and Two-Family Dwellings and Manufactured Homes 2002 Edition
NFPA 13E Recommended Practice for Fire Department Operations in Properties Protected by Sprinkler and Standpipe Systems 2000 Edition
NFPA 13R Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems in Residential Occupancies up to and Including Four Stories in Height 2002 Edition
NFPA 14 Standard for the Installation of Standpipe, Private Hydrant, and Hose Systems 2000 Edition
NFPA 15 Standard for Water Spray Fixed Systems for Fire Protection 2001 Edition
NFPA 16 Standard for the Installation of Foam-Water Sprinkler and Foam-Water Spray Systems 1999 Edition
NFPA 17 Standard for Dry Chemical Extinguishing Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 17A Standard for Wet Chemical Extinguishing Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 18 Standard on Wetting Agents 1995 Edition
NFPA 20 Standard for the Installation of Stationary Pumps for Fire Protection 1999 Edition
NFPA 22 Standard for Water Tanks for Private Fire Protection 1998 Edition
NFPA 24 Standard for the Installation of Private Fire Service Mains and Their Appurtenances 2002 Edition
NFPA 25 Standard for the Inspection, Testing, and Maintenance of Water-Based Fire Protection Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 30 Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code 2000 Edition
NFPA 30A Code for Motor Fuel Dispensing Facilities and Repair Garages 2000 Edition
NFPA 30B Code for the Manufacture and Storage of Aerosol Products 2002 Edition
NFPA 31 Standard for the Installation of Oil-Burning Equipment 2001 Edition
NFPA 32 Standard for Drycleaning Plants 2000 Edition
NFPA 33 Standard for Spray Application Using Flammable or Combustible Materials 2000 Edition
NFPA 34 Standard for Dipping and Coating Processes Using Flammable or Combustible Liquids 2000 Edition
NFPA 35 Standard for the Manufacture of Organic Coatings 1999 Edition
NFPA 36 Standard for Solvent Extraction Plants 2001 Edition
NFPA 37 Standard for the Installation and Use of Stationary Combustion Engines and Gas Turbines 2002 Edition
NFPA 40 Standard for the Storage and Handling of Cellulose Nitrate Film 2001 Edition
NFPA 42 Code for the Storage of Pyroxylin Plastic 2002 Edition
NFPA 45 Standard on Fire Protection for Laboratories Using Chemicals 2000 Edition
NFPA 50 Standard for Bulk Oxygen Systems at Consumer Sites 2001 Edition
NFPA 50A  Standard for Gaseous Hydrogen Systems at Consumer Sites 1999 Edition
NFPA 50B Standard for Liquefied Hydrogen Systems at Consumer Sites 1999 Edition
NFPA 51 Standard for the Design and Installation of Oxygen–Fuel Gas Systems for Welding, Cutting, and Allied Processes 2002 Edition
NFPA 51A Standard for Acetylene Cylinder Charging Plants 2001 Edition
NFPA 51B Standard for Fire Prevention During Welding, Cutting, and Other Hot Work 1999 Edition
NFPA 52 Compressed Natural Gas (CNG) Vehicular Fuel Systems Code 2002 Edition
NFPA 53 Recommended Practice on Materials, Equipment, and Systems Used in Oxygen-Enriched Atmospheres 1999 Edition
NFPA 54 ANSI Z223.1–2002 National Fuel Gas Code 2002 Edition
NFPA 55 Standard for the Storage, Use, and Handling of Compressed and Liquefied Gases in Portable Cylinders 1998 Edition
NFPA 57 Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) Vehicular Fuel Systems Code 2002 Edition
NFPA 58 Liquefied Petroleum Gas Code 2001 Edition
NFPA 59 Utility LP-Gas Plant Code 2001 Edition
NFPA 59A Standard for the Production, Storage, and Handling of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) 2001 Edition
NFPA 61 Standard for the Prevention of Fires and Dust Explosions in Agricultural and Food Processing Facilities 2002 Edition
NFPA 68 Guide for Venting of Deflagrations 2002 Edition
NFPA 69 Standard on Explosion Prevention Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 70 National Electrical Code® 2002 Edition
NFPA 70B Recommended Practice for Electrical Equipment Maintenance 2002 Edition
NFPA 70E Standard for Electrical Safety Requirements for Employee Workplaces 2000 Edition
NFPA 72® National Fire Alarm Code® 2002 Edition
NFPA 73 Electrical Inspection Code for Existing Dwellings 2000 Edition
NFPA 75 Standard for the Protection of Electronic Computer/Data Processing Equipment 1999 Edition
NFPA 76 Recommended Practice for the Fire Protection of Telecommunications Facilities 2002 Edition
NFPA 77 Recommended Practice on Static Electricity 2000 Edition
NFPA 79 Electrical Standard for Industrial Machinery 2002 Edition
NFPA 80 Standard for Fire Doors and Fire Windows 1999 Edition
NFPA 80A Recommended Practice for Protection of Buildings from Exterior Fire Exposures 2001 Edition
NFPA 82 Standard on Incinerators and Waste and Linen Handling Systems and Equipment 1999 Edition
NFPA 85 Boiler and Combustion Systems Hazards Code 2001 Edition
NFPA 86 Standard for Ovens and Furnaces 1999 Edition
NFPA 86C Standard for Industrial Furnaces Using a Special Processing Atmosphere 1999 Edition
NFPA 86D Standard for Industrial Furnaces Using Vacuum as an Atmosphere 1999 Edition
NFPA 88A Standard for Parking Structures 2002 Edition
NFPA 88B Standard for Repair Garages 1997 Edition
NFPA 90A Standard for the Installation of Air-Conditioning and Ventilating Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 90B Standard for the Installation of Warm Air Heating and Air-Conditioning Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 91 Standard for Exhaust Systems for Air Conveying of Vapors, Gases, Mists, and Noncombustible Particulate Solids 1999 Edition
NFPA 92A Recommended Practice for Smoke-Control Systems 2000 Edition
NFPA 92B Guide for Smoke Management Systems in Malls, Atria, and Large Areas 2000 Edition
NFPA 96 Standard for Ventilation Control and Fire Protection of Commercial Cooking Operations 2001 Edition
NFPA 97 Standard Glossary of Terms Relating to Chimneys, Vents, and Heat-Producing Appliances 2000 Edition
NFPA 99 Standard for Health Care Facilities 2002 Edition
NFPA 99B Standard for Hypobaric Facilities 2002 Edition
NFPA 101 Life Safety Code® 2000 Edition
NFPA 101A Guide on Alternative Approaches to Life Safety 2001 Edition
NFPA 101B Code for Means of Egress for Buildings and Structures 2002 Edition
NFPA 102 Standard for Grandstands, Folding and Telescopic Seating, Tents, and Membrane Structures 1995 Edition
NFPA 105 Recommended Practice for the Installation of Smoke-Control Door Assemblies 1999 Edition
NFPA 110 Standard for Emergency and Standby Power Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 111 Standard on Stored Electrical Energy Emergency and Standby Power Systems 2001 Edition
NFPA 115 Recommended Practice on Laser Fire Protection 1999 Edition
NFPA 120 Standard for Coal Preparation Plants 1999 Edition
NFPA 121 Standard on Fire Protection for Self-Propelled and Mobile Surface Mining Equipment 2001 Edition
NFPA 122 Standard for Fire Prevention and Control in Underground Metal and Nonmetal Mines 2000 Edition
NFPA 123 Standard for Fire Prevention and Control in Underground Bituminous Coal Mines 1999 Edition
NFPA 130 Standard for Fixed Guideway Transit and Passenger Rail Systems 2000 Edition
NFPA 140 Standard on Motion Picture and Television Production Studio Soundstages and Approved Production Facilities 1999 Edition
NFPA 150 Standard on Fire Safety in Racetrack Stables 2000 Edition
NFPA 160 Standard for Flame Effects Before an Audience 2001 Edition
NFPA 170 Standard for Fire Safety Symbols 2002 Edition
NFPA 203 Guide on Roof Coverings and Roof Deck Constructions 2000 Edition
NFPA 204 Standard for Smoke and Heat Venting 2002 Edition
NFPA 211 Standard for Chimneys, Fireplaces, Vents, and Solid Fuel-Burning Appliances 2000 Edition
NFPA 214 Standard on Water-Cooling Towers 2000 Edition
NFPA 220 Standard on Types of Building Construction 1999 Edition
NFPA 221 Standard for Fire Walls and Fire Barrier Walls 2000 Edition
NFPA 230 Standard for the Fire Protection of Storage 1999 Edition
NFPA 232 Standard for the Protection of Records 2000 Edition
NFPA 241 Standard for Safeguarding Construction, Alteration, and Demolition Operations 2000 Edition
NFPA 251 Standard Methods of Tests of Fire Endurance of Building Construction and Materials 1999 Edition
NFPA 252 Standard Methods of Fire Tests of Door Assemblies 1999 Edition
NFPA 253 Standard Method of Test for Critical Radiant Flux of Floor Covering Systems Using a Radiant Heat Energy Source 2000 Edition
NFPA 255 Standard Method of Test of Surface Burning Characteristics of Building Materials 2000 Edition
NFPA 256 Standard Tests of Fire Tests of Roof Coverings 1998 Edition
NFPA 257 Standard on Fire Test for Window and Glass Block Assemblies 2000 Edition
NFPA 258 Recommended Practice for Determining Smoke Generation of Solid Materials 2001 Edition
NFPA 259 Standard Test Method for Potential Heat of Building Materials 1998 Edition
NFPA 260 Standard Methods of Tests and Classification System for Cigarette Ignition Resistance of Components of Upholstered Furniture 1998 Edition
NFPA 261 Standard Method of Test for Determining Resistance of Mock-Up Upholstered Furniture Material Assemblies to Ignition by Smoldering Cigarettes 1998 Edition
NFPA 262 Standard Method of Test for Flame Travel and Smoke of Wires and Cables for Use in Air-Handling Spaces 2002 Edition
NFPA 265 Standard Methods of Fire Tests for Evaluating Room Fire Growth Contribution of Textile Coverings on Full Height Panels and Walls 2002 Edition
NFPA 267 Standard Method of Test for Fire Characteristics of Mattresses and Bedding Assemblies Exposed to Flaming Ignition Source 1998 Edition
NFPA 268 Standard Test Method for Determining Ignitability of Exterior Wall Assemblies Using a Radiant Heat Energy Source 2001 Edition
NFPA 269 Standard Test Method for Developing Toxic Potency Data for Use in Fire Hazard Modeling 2000 Edition
NFPA 270 Standard Test Method for Measurement of Smoke Obscuration Using a Conical Radiant Source in a Single Closed Chamber 2002 Edition
NFPA 271 Standard Method of Test for Heat and Visible Smoke Release Rates for Materials and Products Using an Oxygen Consumption Calorimeter 2001 Edition
NFPA 272 Standard Method of Test for Heat and Visible Smoke Release Rates for Upholstered Furniture Components or Composites and Mattresses Using an Oxygen Consumption Calorimeter 1999 Edition
NFPA 285 Standard Method of Test for the Evaluation of Flammability Characteristics of Exterior Non-Load-Bearing Wall Assemblies Containing Combustible Components Using the Intermediate-Scale, Multistory Test Apparatus 1998 Edition
NFPA 286 Standard Methods of Fire Tests for Evaluating Contribution of Wall and Ceiling Interior Finish to Room Fire Growth 2000 Edition
NFPA 287 Standard Test Methods for Measurement of Flammability of Materials in Cleanrooms Using a Fire Propagation Apparatus (FPA) 2001 Edition
NFPA 288 Standard Methods of Fire Tests of Floor Fire Door Assemblies Installed Horizontally in Fire Resistance–Rated Floor Systems 2001 Edition
NFPA 291 Recommended Practice for Fire Flow Testing and Marking of Hydrants 2002 Edition
NFPA 295 Standard for Wildfire Control 1998 Edition
NFPA 301 Code for Safety to Life from Fire on Merchant Vessels 2001 Edition
NFPA 302 Fire Protection Standard for Pleasure and Commercial Motor Craft 1998 Edition
NFPA 303 Fire Protection Standard for Marinas and Boatyards 2000 Edition
NFPA 306 Standard for the Control of Gas Hazards on Vessels 2001 Edition
NFPA 307 Standard for the Construction and Fire Protection of Marine Terminals, Piers, and Wharves 2000 Edition
NFPA 312 Standard for Fire Protection of Vessels During Construction, Repair, and Lay-Up 2000 Edition
NFPA 318 Standard for the Protection of Semiconductor Fabrication Facilities 2002 Edition
NFPA 326 Standard for the Safeguarding of Tanks and Containers for Entry, Cleaning, or Repair 1999 Edition
NFPA 329 Recommended Practice for Handling Releases of Flammable and Combustible Liquids and Gases 1999 Edition
NFPA 385 Standard for Tank Vehicles for Flammable and Combustible Liquids 2000 Edition
NFPA 402 Guide for Aircraft Rescue and Fire-Fighting Operations 2002 Edition
NFPA 403 Standard for Aircraft Rescue and Fire-Fighting Services at Airports 1998 Edition
NFPA 405 Recommended Practice for the Recurring Proficiency Training of Aircraft Rescue and Fire-Fighting Services 1999 Edition
NFPA 407 Standard for Aircraft Fuel Servicing 2001 Edition
NFPA 408 Standard for Aircraft Hand Portable Fire Extinguishers 1999 Edition
NFPA 409 Standard on Aircraft Hangars 2001 Edition
NFPA 410 Standard on Aircraft Maintenance 1999 Edition
NFPA 412 Standard for Evaluating Aircraft Rescue and Fire-Fighting Foam Equipment 1998 Edition
NFPA 414 Standard for Aircraft Rescue and Fire-Fighting Vehicles 2001 Edition
NFPA 415 Standard on Airport Terminal Buildings, Fueling Ramp Drainage, and Loading Walkways 2002 Edition
NFPA 418 Standard for Heliports 2001 Edition
NFPA 422 Guide for Aircraft Accident Response 1999 Edition
NFPA 423 Standard for Construction and Protection of Aircraft Engine Test Facilities 1999 Edition
NFPA 424 Guide for Airport/Community Emergency Planning 2002 Edition
NFPA 430 Code for the Storage of Liquid and Solid Oxidizers 2000 Edition
NFPA 432 Code for the Storage of Organic Peroxide Formulations 2002 Edition
NFPA 434 Code for the Storage of Pesticides 2002 Edition
NFPA 471 Recommended Practice for Responding to Hazardous Materials Incidents 2002 Edition
NFPA 472 Standard for Professional Competence of Responders to Hazardous Materials Incidents 2002 Edition
NFPA 473 Standard for Competencies for EMS Personnel Responding to Hazardous Materials Incidents 2002 Edition
NFPA 484 Standard for Combustible Metals, Metal Powders, and Metal Dusts 2002 Edition
NFPA 490 Code for the Storage of Ammonium Nitrate 2002 Edition
NFPA 495 Explosive Materials Code 2001 Edition
NFPA 496 Standard for Purged and Pressurized Enclosures for Electrical Equipment 1998 Edition
NFPA 497 Recommended Practice for the Classification of Flammable Liquids, Gases, or Vapors and of Hazardous (Classified) Locations for Electrical Installations in Chemical Process Areas 1997 Edition
NFPA 498 Standard for Safe Havens and Interchange Lots for Vehicles Transporting Explosives 2001 Edition
NFPA 499 Recommended Practice for the Classification of Combustible Dusts and of Hazardous (Classified) Locations for Electrical Installations in Chemical Process Areas 1997 Edition
NFPA 501 Standard on Manufactured Housing 2000 Edition
NFPA 501A Standard for Fire Safety Criteria for Manufactured Home Installations, Sites, and Communities 2000 Edition
NFPA 502 Standard for Road Tunnels, Bridges, and Other Limited Access Highways 2001 Edition
NFPA 505 Fire Safety Standard for Powered Industrial Trucks Including Type Designations, Areas of Use, Conversions, Maintenance, and Operations 2002 Edition
NFPA 520 Standard on Subterranean Spaces 1999 Edition
NFPA 550 Guide to the Fire Safety Concepts Tree 2002 Edition
NFPA 555 Guide on Methods for Evaluating Potential for Room Flashover 2000 Edition
NFPA 560 Standard for the Storage, Handling, and Use of Ethylene Oxide for Sterilization and Fumigation 2002 Edition
NFPA 600 Standard on Industrial Fire Brigades 2000 Edition
NFPA 601 Standard for Security Services in Fire Loss Prevention 2000 Edition
NFPA 654 Standard for the Prevention of Fire and Dust Explosions from the Manufacturing, Processing, and Handling of Combustible Particulate Solids 2000 Edition
NFPA 655 Standard for Prevention of Sulfur Fires and Explosions 2001 Edition
NFPA 664 Standard for the Prevention of Fires and Explosions in Wood Processing and Woodworking Facilities 2002 Edition
NFPA 701 Standard Methods of Fire Tests for Flame Propagation of Textiles and Films 1999 Edition
NFPA 703 Standard for Fire Retardant Impregnated Wood and Fire Retardant Coatings for Building Materials 2000 Edition
NFPA 704 Standard System for the Identification of the Hazards of Materials for Emergency Response 2001 Edition
NFPA 705 Recommended Practice for a Field Flame Test for Textiles and Films 1997 Edition
NFPA 720 Recommended Practice for the Installation of Household Carbon Monoxide (CO) Warning Equipment 1998 Edition
NFPA 750 Standard on Water Mist Fire Protection Systems 2000 Edition
NFPA 780 Standard for the Installation of Lightning Protection Systems 2000 Edition
NFPA 801 Standard for Fire Protection For Facilities Handling Radioactive Materials 1998 Edition
NFPA 804 Standard for Fire Protection for Advanced Light Water Reactor Electric Generating Plants 2001 Edition
NFPA 805 Performance-Based Standard for Fire Protection for Light Water Reactor Electric Generating Plants 2001 Edition
NFPA 820 Standard for Fire Protection in Wastewater Treatment and Collection Facilities 1999 Edition
NFPA 850 Recommended Practice for Fire Protection for Electric Generating Plants and High Voltage Direct Current Converter Stations 2000 Edition
NFPA 851 Recommended Practice for Fire Protection for Hydroelectric Generating Plants 2000 Edition
NFPA 853 Standard for the Installation of Stationary Fuel Cell Power Plants 2000 Edition
NFPA 901  Standard Classifications for Incident Reporting and Fire Protection Data 2001 Edition
NFPA 906 Guide for Fire Incident Field Notes 1998 Edition
NFPA 909 Code for the Protection of Cultural Resources 2001 Edition
NFPA 914 Code for Fire Protection of Historic Structures 2001 Edition
NFPA 921 Guide for Fire and Explosion Investigations 2001 Edition
NFPA 1000 Standard for Fire Service Professional Qualifications Accreditation and Certification Systems 2000 Edition
NFPA 1001 Standard for Fire Fighter Professional Qualifications 2002 Edition
NFPA 1002 Standard for Fire Apparatus Driver/Operator Professional Qualifications 1998 Edition
NFPA 1003 Standard for Airport Fire Fighter Professional Qualifications 2000 Edition
NFPA 1006 Standard for Rescue Technician Professional Qualifications 2000 Edition
NFPA 1021 Standard for Fire Officer Professional Qualifications 1997 Edition
NFPA 1031 Standard for Professional Qualifications for Fire Inspector and Plan Examiner 1998 Edition
NFPA 1033 Standard for Professional Qualifications for Fire Investigator 1998 Edition
NFPA 1035 Standard for Professional Qualifications for Public Fire and Life Safety Educator 2000 Edition
NFPA 1041 Standard for Fire Service Instructor Professional Qualifications 2002 Edition
NFPA 1051 Standard for Wildland Fire Fighter Professional Qualifications 2002 Edition
NFPA 1061 Standard for Professional Qualifications for Public Safety Telecommunicator 2002 Edition
NFPA 1071 Standard for Emergency Vehicle Technician Professional Qualifications 2000 Edition
NFPA 1081 Standard for Industrial Fire Brigade Member Professional Qualifications 2001 Edition
NFPA 1122 Code for Model Rocketry 2002 Edition
NFPA 1123 Code for Fireworks Display 2000 Edition
NFPA 1124 Code for the Manufacture, Transportation, and Storage of Fireworks and Pyrotechnic Articles 1998 Edition
NFPA 1125 Code for the Manufacture of Model Rocket and High Power Rocket Motors 2001 Edition
NFPA 1126 Standard for the Use of Pyrotechnics before a Proximate Audience 2001 Edition
NFPA 1127 Code for High Power Rocketry 2002 Edition
NFPA 1141 Standard for Fire Protection in Planned Building Groups 1998 Edition
NFPA 1142 Standard on Water Supplies for Suburban and Rural Fire Fighting 2001 Edition
NFPA 1144 Standard for Protection of Life and Property from Wildfire 2002 Edition
NFPA 1145 Guide for the Use of Class A Foams in Manual Structural Fire Fighting 2000 Edition
NFPA 1150 Standard on Fire-Fighting Foam Chemicals for Class A Fuels in Rural, Suburban, and Vegetated Areas 1999 Edition
NFPA 1192 Standard on Recreational Vehicles 2002 Edition
NFPA 1194 Standard for Recreational Vehicle Parks and Campgrounds 2002 Edition
NFPA 1201 Standard for Developing Fire Protection Services for the Public 2000 Edition
NFPA 1221 Standard for the Installation, Maintenance, and Use of Emergency Services Communications Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 1250 Recommended Practice in Emergency Service Organization Risk Management 2000 Edition
NFPA 1401 Recommended Practice for Fire Service Training Reports and Records 2001 Edition
NFPA 1402 Guide to Building Fire Service Training Centers 2002 Edition
NFPA 1403 Standard on Live Fire Training Evolutions 2002 Edition
NFPA 1404 Standard for Fire Service Respiratory Protection Training 2002 Edition
NFPA 1405 Guide for Land-Based Fire Fighters Who Respond to Marine Vessel Fires 2001 Edition
NFPA 1410 Standard on Training for Initial Emergency Scene Operations 2000 Edition
NFPA 1451 Standard for a Fire Service Vehicle Operations Training Program 2002 Edition
NFPA 1452 Guide for Training Fire Service Personnel to Conduct Dwelling Fire Safety Surveys 2000 Edition
NFPA 1500 Standard on Fire Department Occupational Safety and Health Program 2002 Edition
NFPA 1521 Standard for Fire Department Safety Officer 2002 Edition
NFPA 1561 Standard on Emergency Services Incident Management System 2002 Edition
NFPA 1581 Standard on Fire Department Infection Control Program 2000 Edition
NFPA 1582 Standard on Medical Requirements for Fire Fighters and Information for Fire Department Physicians 2000 Edition
NFPA 1583 Standard on Health-Related Fitness Programs for Fire Fighters 2000 Edition
NFPA 1600 Standard on Disaster/Emergency Management and Business Continuity Programs 2000 Edition
NFPA 1620 Recommended Practice for Pre-Incident Planning 1998 Edition
NFPA 1670 Standard on Operations and Training for Technical Rescue Incidents 1999 Edition
NFPA 1710 Standard for the Organization and Deployment of Fire Suppression Operations, Emergency Medical Operations, and Special Operations to the Public by Career Fire Departments 2001 Edition
NFPA 1720 Standard for the Organization and Deployment of Fire Suppression Operations, Emergency Medical Operations, and Special Operations to the Public by Volunteer Fire Departments 2001 Edition
NFPA 1851 Standard on Selection, Care, and Maintenance of Structural Fire Fighting Protective Ensembles 2001 Edition
NFPA 1852 Standard on Selection, Care, and Maintenance of Open-Circuit Self-Contained Breathing Apparatus (SCBA) 2002 Edition
NFPA 1901 Standard for Automotive Fire Apparatus 1999 Edition
NFPA 1906 Standard for Wildland Fire Apparatus 2001 Edition
NFPA 1911 Standard for Service Tests of Fire Pump Systems on Fire Apparatus 2002 Edition
NFPA 1912 Standard for Fire Apparatus Refurbishing 2001 Edition
NFPA 1914 Standard for Testing Fire Department Aerial Devices 2002 Edition
NFPA 1915 Standard for Fire Apparatus Preventive Maintenance Program 2000 Edition
NFPA 1925 Standard on Marine Fire-Fighting Vessels 1998 Edition
NFPA 1931 Standard on Design of and Design Verification Tests for Fire Department Ground Ladders 1999 Edition
NFPA 1932 Standard on Use, Maintenance, and Service Testing of Fire Department Ground Ladders 1999 Edition
NFPA 1936 Standard on Powered Rescue Tool Systems 1999 Edition
NFPA 1951 Standard on Protective Ensemble for USAR Operations 2001 Edition
NFPA 1961 Standard on Fire Hose 2002 Edition
NFPA 1962 Standard for the Care, Use, and Service Testing of Fire Hose Including Couplings and Nozzles 1998 Edition
NFPA 1963 Standard for Fire Hose Connections 1998 Edition
NFPA 1964 Standard for Spray Nozzles (Shutoff and Tip) 1998 Edition
NFPA 1971 Standard on Protective Ensemble for Structural Fire Fighting 2000 Edition
NFPA 1975 Standard on Station/Work Uniforms for Fire and Emergency Services 1999 Edition
NFPA 1976 Standard on Protective Ensemble for Proximity Fire Fighting 2000 Edition
NFPA 1977 Standard on Protective Clothing and Equipment for Wildland Fire Fighting 1998 Edition
NFPA 1981 Standard on Open-Circuit Self-Contained Breathing Apparatus for Fire and Emergency Services 2002 Edition
NFPA 1982 Standard on Personal Alert Safety Systems (PASS) 1998 Edition
NFPA 1983 Standard on Fire Service Life Safety Rope and System Components 2001 Edition
NFPA 1991 Standard on Vapor-Protective Ensembles for Hazardous Materials Emergencies 2000 Edition
NFPA 1992 Standard on Liquid Splash-Protective Ensembles and Clothing for Hazardous Materials Emergencies 2000 Edition
NFPA 1994 Standard on Protective Ensembles for Chemical/Biological Terrorism Incidents 2001 Edition
NFPA 1999 Standard on Protective Clothing for Emergency Medical Operations 1997 Edition
NFPA 2001 Standard on Clean Agent Fire Extinguishing Systems 2000 Edition
NFPA 2112 Standard on Flame-Resistant Garments for Protection of Industrial Personnel Against Flash Fire 2001 Edition
NFPA 2113 Standard on Selection, Care, Use, and Maintenance of Flame-Resistant Garments for Protection of Industrial Personnel Against Flash Fire 2001 Edition
NFPA 5000 Building Construction and Safety CodeTM 2003 Edition



http://rapidshare.com/files/23535086/NFPA2002.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/23583434/NFPA2002.part2.rar


​


----------



## أهل الحديث (15 يناير 2009)

NFPA-170 (Standard For Fire Safety Symbols)-2002 Edition 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51334855/nfpa_170.pdf
http://ifile.it/6l9gtiq/75675___nfpa_170.pdf​


----------



## fmharfoush (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيزعلى هذا الكود


----------



## yota2009 (26 يناير 2009)

:85:شكرا على الموقع :85:


----------



## safa aldin (30 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المتكامل (30 يناير 2009)

اخي الكريم يا ريت تغير رابط التحميل كونه محجوب بالسعودية


----------



## المتكامل (30 يناير 2009)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## م كولومبوس (7 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم ارجو توضيح كيفية التسطيب والتعامل بعد فك الضغط لأني وجد ملف set up ومش راضي يفتح ... ارجو الافدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (7 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك لكن الرابط لايعمل ممكن رفعه على رابط اخر لوتكرمت علينا وشكرا


----------



## moh_r_b (8 فبراير 2009)

[]

[/I]




اخي الفاضل لقد تم التحميل والحمد لله وحيث ان هذا الكود مهم في تصميم هندسة مكافحة الحريق الا انه لايمكنني ان افتحه لانة طلب ان ادخل CD 
ارجو ا منك متابعة هذا الموضوع ليعم النفع 
الله يجزيك خير ا ​


----------



## moh_r_b (8 فبراير 2009)

الحمد لله تم التشغيل 
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## م/محمد محرم (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## ENGWKH (3 يوليو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر يعني صرلي كتير عم دور على الكتاب 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohd-omar (20 أكتوبر 2009)

jazak allah 1000 khair..


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر *​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (23 أكتوبر 2009)

تشكر على هذا المجهود .. علما بأنني لم أتمكن من تحميل الملف ، الرجاء التعريف بطريقة التحميل ، 
وشكرا .. مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (26 أكتوبر 2009)

محب الله ورسوله قال:


> national fire codes electronic edition complete, 2002
> 
> *by:* nfpa ​
> 
> ...


 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

أخى الفاضل / محب الله ورسوله

الأخوة الأفاضل ..

أنا فى حاجة ماسة لأكواد مكافحة الحريق

هل يمكن رفع الملفات مرة أخرى

لأن الروابط يبدو إنها إنتهت صلاحيتها

جزاكم الله خيرا

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الموقع المذكور غير متاح ارجوكم افادتى


----------



## امادوف (23 نوفمبر 2009)

thx ya 7lo wy3tyk al 3afi


----------



## علاء ال (30 يونيو 2010)

شكر ودعاء من القلب لكل من ينفع الانسان والنسانية ويساهم في انقاذ شخص


----------



## احمدهارون (1 يوليو 2010)

Thanks


----------



## aaar (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## omarjamain (6 أغسطس 2010)

يا اخون ممكن ان ترفع الكود على غير هذا الرابط لانو محضور في السعودية


----------



## afattah (10 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## maher hamad (12 أغسطس 2010)

thank you so much ,


----------



## hayderjasim (12 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك جدا جدا جدا ......... مع التقدير


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 أغسطس 2010)

رجاء تغيير الرابط 
لانه محجوب فى السعودية 


وشكرا


----------



## ahmed nadi sadek (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ..وجارى التحميل..
بالمناسبه هل فيه اصدارات كامله بعد اصدار 2002


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## fox5 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamadelce1 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جربت الرابط وما عم يشتغل شو الحل مشكورررررررر


----------



## eng.mhk (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير 
اخوتي الرابط الموجود محجوب في السعودية 
نرجو وضع رابط جديد لانني جدا بحاجة الكود في العمل وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى نوفل (16 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الازوري2006 (17 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافية ابو البراء والله يوفقك يارب


----------



## محمد.مختار (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل 
من فضلك حاول رفعه على رابط اخر
و اسف اذا طلبت المزيد - لانى احتاج الكود المصرى ايضا


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (15 نوفمبر 2011)

لو في معلومات عن تصميم مانعات الصواعق بارك الله فيكم؟


----------



## am304 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

لم استطع تحميل الرابط الرجاء رفعه مره اخرى فانا احتاج اليه ضروري جدا


----------



## yasoooo2005 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على مجهودك ولكن الرابط لايعمل برجاء اعادة رفعه على المديافير او اى رابط اخر وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## خريف الحب (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## yasoooo2005 (16 فبراير 2012)

ارجو اعادة رفعه على رابط ثانى


----------



## yasoooo2005 (18 فبراير 2012)

ارجو اعادة الرفع لان الرابط لا يعمل
م/ياسر


----------



## leo1965726 (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## اية الله محمد (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد..1984 (22 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل الا على تحذير fbi!!


----------



## ا ب ج د (28 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن اعادة رفع الملف على الميديا فاير او الفور شير ؟؟؟


----------



## ENG+AHMED (14 يناير 2013)

شكرا لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## eng_m_fatah (3 مايو 2014)

ممكن اعادة رفع الملف الرابط لايعمل


----------



## محمد الشاطبي (22 مايو 2014)

يا جماعة عايز احفظ الملف كييييف ؟؟؟؟


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (22 مايو 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## djaber1994 (23 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير

​​


----------

